# War Tractor



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

From Ag.com......Ageless Iron.

Regards, Mike

http://www.agriculture.com/videos/v/107019916/ageless-iron-war-tractor.htm


----------



## Thorim (Jan 19, 2015)

Wow that was a very interesting video liked it a lot thanks for sharing Mike


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Thanks Thorim.....evidently those two entrepreneurs have a lot more time and money to spend than most....interesting re-creation though.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

That is neat. I never knew that concept came up back then.


----------



## PackMan2170 (Oct 6, 2014)

Thanks for posting Mike. Very interesting

Think I'd opt for the wide front if I ever had to use one


----------

